# Px4 in a 9mm or 40cal ?



## G2332 (Dec 29, 2010)

My next pistol purchase is going to be a Px4 full size, maby a compact but cant decide what cal. I want. My ccw i carry 99% of the time is a glock 23. How much bigger is the full size compared to the glock 23. I already have a 92f so 9mm ammo is not a problem if i choose to go to 9mm


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Specifications for PX4 9mm Type F (full size)

Weight : 27.7 oz.
Length : 7.59 in.
Height : 5.51 in.
Width : 1.41 in.
Grip Width : 1.18 in.
Barrel Length : 4 in.
Sight Radius : 5.75 in.
Magazine Capacity : 17 rounds

Specifications for PX4 .40S&W 
Same as above except
Weight : 28.7 oz
Magazine Capacity : 14 rounds


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Get a nine, save on ammo, more shootable like your 92. If not, get a 45ACP.
JMHO,
Eli


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

+1
PX4 STORM .45ACP is a very nice shooter!! And my daily ccw.


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

I purchased a PX4 Sub Compact today and went with the 9mm... I also have a Walther P5 in 9mm and a Sig P229 in 40 cal. With the ammo available today a 9 will get the job done for self defense and it's cheaper on the range.
I even feel ok carrying my 380 with the right ammo. Some my think that's nuts but it's all about control and shot placement.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would really look hard at the subcompact like chazz got if you are gonna carry alot, once you carry it you'll really appreciate it's size compared to even the compact and I carry both, plus that little beast carries 14 rounds of 9mm and shoots amazingly soft, you can shoot it all day and want to shoot it more until your wallet says no.....


----------

